# Pushing toys out of cage



## marybear (May 25, 2016)

I have a male rat, Otto, who's about 4-5 months old. In the past week or 2 he's been pushing all his toys and piling them right in front of the cage door, like he doesn't want them or like them. He's never really seemed to play with or chew any of them either. I was just curious if anyone else has experienced that or if there's something else I can give him to play with? They're all like wooden shapes but my girls always liked them.


----------



## Veileddreamer (Sep 21, 2015)

My girls "play" with toys almost exclusively by piling them in one place, then piling them in another, etc. They very rarely chew on things, or bat them around, or anything. It used to disappoint me a little because it seems like a lot of other rats do cute things that look more like playing, but hey, as long as they're having fun, right? I bet he just is a rat that likes to make towers, lol -- I'm almost certain the "by the cage door" thing is a complete coincidence.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

My male rats like to pile their toys on top of their food bowl. Looks like they want to hide it to protect their food, lol. Maybe your rats pile them at the door so they can hear if other rats come from the door, lol, I don't know but they certainly have a reason! Keep giving them toys, they enjoy them even if it isn't obvious to you


----------



## Nev&Remus (Nov 4, 2015)

Out of my four boys one piles things in the food bowls and two drop them in the litter tray. I'm still to discover what the baby does lol. That photo Griboulli added is what ours look like haha.


----------



## doctorowl (Sep 2, 2015)

My girls are notorious for pushing all their boxes on top of the hole that lets them through the bottom/top of the cage... essentially blocking themselves from access to food and water. They did this so much I had to stop giving them large toys up there, and then eventually installed a safety rope (aka bird perch) to protect the hole from being blocked off.

They would shoved the boxes around, completely block the hole, and then freak out and panic over not being able to get down... every single time. Sigh


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

I think my rats on one of my cages are supermen and super women, they also put little toys on their food bowl, but this morning I woke up to find something funny. They have one of those flexible Log huts that is open on both ends. And when I went to bed last night it was on the top half shelf of their critter nation, this morning it was on the bottom floor. I can just picture them working together and saying " ok Nate move to the right a little, Luna you gotta lift a little left, Mouse get down below, your the youngest of us, you can handle the heavy end" LOL. I really wish I could have seen them take this hut down three ramps, including the little opening from top and bottom levels. Maybe I should put a camera on them at night!!👀


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ratloved said:


> ...Maybe I should put a camera on them at night!


Do it! I've always wondered what they are doing when I'm gone.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

RatAtat2693 said:


> Do it! I've always wondered what they are doing when I'm gone.


Umm what about rat privacy laws? Lol. If you have old iPhones or iPads you can use those as spare wireless cameras. You just need to get an app, but super cheap.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Gribouilli said:


> Umm what about rat privacy laws? Lol. If you have old iPhones or iPads you can use those as spare wireless cameras. You just need to get an app, but super cheap.


Hahaha. Please. My rats get a pat down for tumors every other month. They have no privacy.  

I'll get there eventually. More important things to take care of in the meantime.


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

Gribouilli said:


> Umm what about rat privacy laws? Lol. If you have old iPhones or iPads you can use those as spare wireless cameras. You just need to get an app, but super cheap.


Hmmm, I didn't know this. I love the idea, but it would be way down at the bottom of the to do list. But someday I think I will put a camera on, just to see what they do when no one is watching.


----------



## marybear (May 25, 2016)

Thank you! I'll leave them for now, and get something different to see if he likes anything better.


----------

